
EU bans claim that water can prevent dehydration - cordite
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/eu/8897662/EU-bans-claim-that-water-can-prevent-dehydration.html
======
lisper
Good grief, this sounds like something that should have been in The Onion.

------
alternize
dated: 18 Nov 2011

